# Garage Storage



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I live in the northeast (NJ) and have stored track in a shed (inside rubber tubs) for a number of years. Despite the swings in temperature, the track looks as good today as it did years ago. So I know track is not effected by temperature swings.
However, now I need to move nearly all my other slot related items, including packaged cars and sets, into an unheated garage. They will be well protected and kept clean. The summer months are no problem as the garage is fairly well shaded and does not get hot. However with winter coming I know it's going to get cold in there.
Does anyone know if the cold will effect the cars? Is there a temperature below which you need to start worrying? Are there things you can do to protect them?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

think about the items that REH has had on sidetracks in box cars for decades.
hundreds of thousands of cases of t-jet chassis.
and who knows what else.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm involved with all 4 scales of slot cars at different times of the season . I store the ones I'm not using in my unheated garage all year long . The heat nor the cold doesn't seems to bother them .

Gonzo


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi Joe, I am from eastern Pa. and have had my cars in an unheated/uncooled garage for a few years, never a problem..........except them acid mattel tires melting into the display tracks.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

_In my best Richardo Montalban voice..._

Ah yes, my old friend.
Have you ever heard the old Klingon proverb that tells slot cars are a dish that is best served cold?


"It is very cold...... in race."

HA HA HAHAhahahahah..... (dramatic music)


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have another question about garage storage. I bought 6 racks, set them up and have them loaded with slot car items, including sets and cardboard boxes. There's no way I believe I can completely be sure field mice aren't going to get in the garage from time to time, although it has never been a significant problem in the past.

There is no food, etc. kept in the garage, now it's just basically slot car stuff, computer stuff and wood. For those who have kept slot stuff in the garage for a while, do mice like to chew through the cardboard boxes? I've had some packing boxes in the garage for at least a year and I see no evidence of it.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes they can if they get in there Mice are always on the lookout for warm, protected shelter and a slot car box is an ideal size. One of the best deterrents are mothballs or mothball flakes. They hate the smell of them.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes they can if they get in there Mice are always on the lookout for warm, protected shelter and a slot car box is an ideal size. One of the best deterrents are mothballs or mothball flakes. They hate the smell of them.


Yeah, I heard years ago about mothballs, so I'll be throwing a bunch of them in there. I also heard spiders don't like 20 Mule Team Borax, so I'll probably sprinkle a little of that around as well.

Hopefully with everything on racks and the racks raised off the floor, mice won't feel so comfortable setting up under them. Mice don't seem to have been a problem over the years in the garage as they don't even disturb the bag of rags kept on the workbench - I figured that would be a major attaction for them.

At my house in Pa. which is vacant a lot, I bought these noise makers that are supposed to chase away mice and spiders. I am dubious as to their effectivness. Anyone have good/bad things to say about them?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> best deterrents are mothballs or mothball flakes. They hate the smell of them.


also good for keeping animals out of gardens and etc..

I also keep some in my pocket to keep hot looking woman from hitting on me! They work great!!

But my wife says it's just because I am old & fat:jest:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

speaking of long term storage Joe(slotcarman), you still have that stuff down in Florida? lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope Ed. I retrieved it about 2 years ago. It all basically survived, aside from the tires.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nope Ed. I retrieved it about 2 years ago. It all basically survived, aside from the tires.


yeah same here...had slot stuff stored in celler(semi-climate controlled...heat)
& about 20 yrs. in a shed in back yard down here (100 o+ in summer & could get close 2 "0" @ times in winter)..
all but dried out tires survived well :thumbsup:

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I doubt that it gets hot enough or cold enough in a garage or even an attic to make much of a difference.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I was looking through the internet yesterday on methods for controlling mice and spiders. It included websites and some Youtube videos. Some interesting stuff.

If what I read and saw was true, there are some natural remedies you can use to control pests, especially in the garage.

By the way, my garage is made of cider blocks, so I don't have to worry about these critters getting behind walls.

It's true mice hate the small of mothballs, but that only makes them move away from the smell. However, in a garage where you can spread them around under racks and not have to worry about them getting wet and melting, they should be a good deterent.

Another remendy for both spiders and mice is peppermint (and other scented)oil. Both hate the smell. Mix with water and spray or put on cotton balls. Needs to be repeated often. But at least the smell is more pleasant than mothballs.

Did you know a spider's sense of smell is in it's legs? They recommend planting peppermint or other types of scented plants near windows, etc. That will keep them away from that area.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Useful info....


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Since Rich brought this back to the top, I thought I'd just update my experiances with the winter storage.

Looks like everything came through the winter unscathed, although since all the cars in the garage are packaged all I can do is look at them.

I have tried using peppermint oil to discourage spiders but it doesn't seem to bother them. Nearly all the spiders (and webs) I see are located just inside the garage door and windows. I have soaked those areas with peppermint oil but still see spiders hanging out and building webs, especially right inside the door.

I don't see evidence of field mice making nests or disturbing the boxes. I've thrown down mothballs and maybe that helps (I know I don't want to stay in there). Last week I set out some mouse traps and I have caught four field mice so far (just inside the door) - one per day - over the past week. I have now set up more traps further back in the garage and I'll see if they are just hanging out around the door or are going all the way in.

Until I get electric service into the garage, using the electric mouse noise makers isn't an option.

Joe


----------

